# Where can I find a list of CITES protected species



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I am a little behind with CITES protected species and was wondering if there was anywhere I could find an up to date list of them as well as the paperwork they require. I am looking for a list of Lizards and Chelonia in particular.

I thought I would ask here before I fired off an email to them. I can't seem to find what I am after on their website.

Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

supatips said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a little behind with CITES protected species and was wondering if there was anywhere I could find an up to date list of them as well as the paperwork they require. I am looking for a list of Lizards and Chelonia in particular.
> 
> ...


This is the list of species under CITES using the Appendix system:

Appendices | CITES

This one:

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2012:339:FULL:EN:PDF

has the EU listing using Annexes.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Species+ this is probably worth looking at too. Simply type in the species you want to check and it will provide information on all multilateral agreements for that species. Also has breakdowns of quotas which makes for interesting reading.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I'm hoping to go to Doncaster in June and didn't want to be buying without being totally sure of CITES status of what I am interested in. With the torts I'm not too bad but it's everything else I'm a bit rusty on!


----------

